# Offered 6000 SGD, No Relocation\Accommodation\Family air fare



## winteriscoming (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi All, 

I have a 8+ Years of Exp in IT ,

I just got an offer from a Singapore company who offered 6000 SGD (after a lot of negotiation) however few things were not offered by the company which mostly company in INDIA provides - 

Followings are not offered by the company - 
1 - Relocation amount from INDIA to Singapore ( not offered )
2 - Initial 15 days\1 month stay in Singapore 
3 - Air tickets for wife and son 
4 - No help with the Flat search or Reimbursement of Brokerage amount 
5 - Medical Benefit for wife and son

I was informed that they will provide the brokers number who will help me to find a suitable flat over the phone. 

I searched and found out that the brokers usually charge 1 month rent, So if a flat cost is 2000 , I will have to pay 2000 to the broker and 1 month advance to the landlord - 

2000 + 2000 + 2000 = 6000 ( 276000 INR) before even getting my first salary 

I was also informed that you will have to get your wife and son on the Tourist visa which you will have to pay and once they will be in singapore , the tourist visa will be converted in dependent visa by company. Which only costs 100 SGB each.

Need to know if really Singapore company does not provide above facility to there employee or I am being fooled ?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

winteriscoming said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a 8+ Years of Exp in IT ,
> 
> ...


Relocation et al aren't compulsory, and there is no requirement as such, especially since you are coming from India and on a 6k salary.

And more so if you are coming via a consultant.

It all boils down to how much in demand you are in and, how good you are in negotiating.

Nobody is cheating you.

There are companies who bring in staff paying 15k plus but no relocation allowance. And there are companies who bring in staff for 3k salary but pay relocation allowance.

And that depends on the company.


----------



## mayrolllate (Oct 19, 2015)

I would agree that they are not cheating you - expat packages have become smaller and smaller over the years in what seems to be a response to locals feeling that they are losing jobs. Whatever the reason, your situation doesn't sound unusual at all, unfortunately. I've heard there are also extra taxes/levies and quotas on foreign work permits, and I've certainly seen a reduction in foreigners and expat packages in industries I am familiar with (which excludes IT). I will say though that living on a tight budget in Singapore has been possible for me, particularly if you don't mind eating at home a lot or in hawker centers (I don't have kids, though). Good luck


----------



## singapore2015 (Oct 21, 2015)

You are being hired as a local, so your offer will not include anything a local wouldn't get. Your only benefit is a low tax rate. But housing, food and medical are expensive...and so is raising kids. So you should think about your expectations of a lifestyle here.


----------



## asublimepizza (Sep 5, 2013)

I second the above comment. You are being hired as if you have a Singaporeans experience and knowledge. That value may fall way shorter or exceed your experience.

Company culture is vital as a same middle or junior management post is very different in large corporations compared to their sister counterparts else where. 

Such as, a manager in N.America may need only 40 main clients whereas the same manager bringing in the same amount of revenue would need 230 main clients just to do the same, resulting in much more overtime and inefficiences, in a particular profession in Singapore.


----------

